# One day before giving birth: Guess the number of babies



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is one of my elder Tricolor does one day before giving birth to her third litter. This lady is a very tame mouse and a good mother of dark Tricolors, but it will be her last litter, because she is nearly 10 months old now and will retire.
Guess the number of babies in this litter. Any idea?


















Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmmmmm, I think that it has to be 10 babies, Roland.

Edited for punctuation :roll:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

my guess is 8


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

oh lordy! Shes huge. Methinks its 9, but only because that my favourite number.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

11 I guess!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i was going to say 11!!  my guess is 11 too


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

im going with 14, she looks about the size of mine the day before


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

she is huge :shock:


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

About 15 ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

13


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

8 cos its my magic number but shes huge so more likely about 17


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm gonna go with 13, cos its my lucky number. She's a gorgeous little girl


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor girl, I reckon 12!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I'm going with 11


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going with 12, too. My last 4 litters have been 12, so it seems like a good number. :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

so far nobody hit the right number, but it is guessing only, indeed.

A hint: Her first litter were 11 and her second litter were 16 
(but I culled down the first litter to 6 and the second to 8, as soon as I could notice the markings of the babies). 
I reduced the numbers of her third and last litter again.

Regards, Roland


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

mmmm im going with 11 aswell,


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

16 babies


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

7?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

20?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My one doe always has 14 but I already had a guess...I should have said 14


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

mousemad said:


> 20?


you are next


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

21?


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

19!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> 21?


Bingo, Shadowmouse, you hit the number. The mother had some heavy days to snuggle and suckle all of them, because I cull down the numbers of tricolor babies not before I can identify the quality of markings. The babies developed slowly, but caught up after culling down to 8.
Btw, I do not have many litters of this size. The biggest litter I ever had was 22.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of my does that have had large litters split the group into two nests and visit each nest separately to nurse, etc. I've had litters of 14 that all grew up normally; some of my longest and typiest mousie bodies came from that litter, and from a tri doe as well.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Roland said:


> shadowmouse said:
> 
> 
> > 21?
> ...


 :shock: WOW.

So do I get a prize? :lol:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

12 

A beautiful doe by the way


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:shock: 21? i new mice could have upto this amount but never knew any that has up until now


----------

